# Combats



## Cadet Dang (16 Nov 2004)

I want to know if we have to wear combats with a olive green t-shirt becuase my squad is going on an FTX and we have to bring 3 shirts and i wnated to know if they have to be olive green please help me FTX in 3 days and only have 1 day to buy the shirt if i need them or can we wear a camo shirt?


----------



## sgt_mandal (16 Nov 2004)

Ew who changes in the bush ??? lol. 

I'd wear the OD t-shirts. I don't realy know the answer, never really had that problem, I hav 4 OD t-shirts 8) lol


----------



## gt102 (16 Nov 2004)

For most cadet times...If wearing combats, 
-Initially try to find actual olive drab comabt shirts...
-if that doesnt work, a green shirt... 
-a dark coloured shirt... 
-any other shirt


----------



## q_1966 (8 Dec 2004)

What ever you do, dont wear those Issue Grey Gumbie shirts, dosent look professional at all.


----------



## condor888000 (9 Dec 2004)

Talk to an NCO in your unit. It'll vary so what is said on here may not apply. Personally, I wear a bright international orange SEV course t-shirt. No one says a thing, but like I said it may be different at your unit, so check with them.


----------



## condor888000 (9 Dec 2004)

Old Lac Sab ACS(SEV en francais) were issued an international orange T-shirt to wear under combats if they so wished(well, not issued cost $10). I think of it as issued and therefore I wear it. And I was the last intake of ACS at Lac Sab, so it's a pride thing too. Not to mention some people wear hot pink shirts...And I'm usually the SAR instructor. If I can't be found something's wrong, eh?


----------



## hasty_p (12 Dec 2004)

I am having the same problem at my corps to, we are all getting yelled at for wereing black or even dark t shirts under our tunics why is it different in other corps???   :threat: ???


----------



## condor888000 (12 Dec 2004)

Who knows? I'm not in a corp, but we really don't care. As long as it's not offensive or inappropriate for cadets, its good! Also, us air types generally want to be found when we go to the bush, so it doesn't really matter what we wear.


----------



## Dave Mount (13 Dec 2004)

As you have noticed answers vary from corp. to corp.   In our cadet corp. we like to seen OD green but any dark colour will do.   Your best advice would be to ask up the chain of command and try and get an answer from an officer, especially if you have been yelled at for non green shirts.


----------



## primer (14 Dec 2004)

Dave Mount said:
			
		

> As you have noticed answers vary from corp. to corp.   In our cadet corp. we like to seen OD green but any dark colour will do.   Your best advice would be to ask up the chain of command and try and get an answer from an officer, especially if you have been yelled at for non green shirts.




the Cahin of command always work i have been told


 Mr Mount you telling stories about LT white from your BOQ again for not having on the green t shirt


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (14 Dec 2004)

Lt Mount, for the 3 years I have been with the corp we have worn black t-shirts. This year some of us have decided to start wearing green shirts and now we seem to have a healthy mix of green and black. I don't know why we never wore green shirts before, I guess it's because we never issued out any green shirts and decided that black would do fine.


----------



## q_1966 (15 Dec 2004)

Your corps *should* be issuing out the green shirts, just ask supply for one and you should get it after a few weeks if they hadent ordered them already

- Shawn


----------



## dano (15 Dec 2004)

Better yet, give you're SupO a memo.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (15 Dec 2004)

Well I'm the QMS at the corps so I think I should be talking to my officer about it.


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

QMS? What does that Stand for? :O


----------



## Big Foot (22 Dec 2004)

Quartermaster Sargeant maybe? I dunno


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (22 Dec 2004)

Yep Big Foot got it


----------

